# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Gazou, né en 04/2020 cherche une FA dans toute la France.

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*GAZOU* est un jeune chien sociable et très énergique, joyeux et sensible.  Joueur, curieux, OK humains, il adore  les enfants mais peut être brusque quand il saute. En balade en laisse  il aboie sur les congénères qu'il croise s'ils se trouvent près où s'il  est surpris. Les présentations doivent être faites dans un grand espace.  Très proche des personnes qui s'occupent de lui. Il comprend bien la  demande "assis", il a besoin d'activités physiques et intellectuelles.  Une famille prête à s'investir dans son éducation lui conviendra. 

Nous lui recherchons une FA dans toute la France.

*Contact familles d'accueil: 07.89.21.54.48** - 06.49.32.09.81*
*Par mail : familledaccueil@archedeternite.org

*
**

----------


## GADYNETTE

DU NOUVEAU ???

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Gazou a trouvé une nouvelle FA.

----------


## GADYNETTE

chouette !!!

----------

